# My Mausoleum (FINALLY)



## nightrideproductions

So, after about a month, I FINALLY finished my mausoleum. It basically follows the same structural design as TK421's mausoleum, but it's a little bigger (6' x 4' x 8'). Including the cross on top, it's a staggering 10 feet! It breaks up into 6 sections for storage: front, back, 2 sides, and 2 roof panels. The cross, roof peak, and step are attached with Velcro, so they can also come off for easier storage.

Front:









Right Side (with window):









Roof:









Skull and Vase:









Cross:


----------



## nightrideproductions

FCG Added:





It is made from mostly 1" foam board. The gate and bars on the window are ½" PVC and furring strips covered in Great Stuff foam for texture, and painted to look rusty. The skulls in the recessed area on the front are from Terror Syndicate. The roof is made from thin pieces of foam board from the dollar store melted to look like old shingles.

I carved the bricks by dragging an X-Acto knife over it, then melting it with a torch. I painted it a dark gray, then dry brushed a lighter grey on top. I used thinned down paint to give it some age.

On the inside, I hung my FCG and 2 blacklights.

I still have to add moss here and there, but it is pretty much finished.
I'll add a video of the FCG in action later tonight.

Questions and comments are welcome! Thanks.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

That Is AMAZING!!!! WOW!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Very nice. I really like the stonework around the side windows and the look it gives them.


----------



## Dark Star

Whole thing is just beautiful...great idea for the roof tiles, I love them!


----------



## fick209

Great mausoleum! I like the look of the stone, the side windows are a great detail, the shingles are awesome! Very nicely done!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet

Very Cool! I would love to see a night pic  Fantastic job on the tile roof too


----------



## Devil

Looks really good.


----------



## Marrow

Incredible stuff! I especially love the sticks in fornt of the skulls, and the distressed roof tiles! The texture on the cross is remarkable! Great work!


----------



## spideranne

Very nice work. The roof shingles are great.


----------



## nightrideproductions

Thanks, everyone! 

EDIT: Here is a night shot:


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Great mausoleum. I like everything about it, but especially the vase and dead plants. That makes it a little bit different from many of the mausoleums I've seen.


----------



## Rahnefan

That's really great. Did you use the torch to get that texture on the cross and blocks?


----------



## nightrideproductions

Rahnefan said:


> That's really great. Did you use the torch to get that texture on the cross and blocks?


I actually used an aerosol can of brake cleaner I had laying around to give it that texture. All I did was spray it on and wait a few seconds. It's similar to how people use spray paint to texture their tombstones.


----------



## nightrideproductions

Here is a video of the FCG:





I'm also adding it to the original post.

Thanks for the wonderful comments!


----------



## Spooky1

Looks great. I too like the detail work on the roof.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Your mausoleum is beautiful. I really like the aging technique you used, everything looks like how an old mausoleum should look. And your FCG looks perfect in her new home!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my favorite prop combos - mausoleum and FCG.

Beautifully done!


----------



## Dixie

Ok, I hate to ask a stupid question, but I really can't wrap my head around how you did the shingles - the smallest size foam I have seen is 3/4", so what did you start with, or how did you get them so evenly thin?


----------



## nightrideproductions

Dixie said:


> Ok, I hate to ask a stupid question, but I really can't wrap my head around how you did the shingles - the smallest size foam I have seen is 3/4", so what did you start with, or how did you get them so evenly thin?


The craft/dollar stores usually sell thin foam boards for presentations, etc. They're coated in paper and are about 1/8" thick (I bought a few of these).

Maybe you've seen them in racks like this:









All I did was remove the paper from both sides, and cut 5" squares from it. Then, I warped them with a heat gun, and used hot glue to attach them to the roof. The roof is one of my favorite parts of this build, and it's really easy.


----------



## Dixie

Ohmigosh, I never would have thought of that for some reason! Thank you so much for opening my mind! I truly adore those shingles, I really do.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

That's awesome!! I have to agree with everyone else, great attention to detail, and the fcg is perfectly done!!


----------



## HallowEve

Great Work, looks Awesome!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

amazing prop. i love the look of the shingles. they look really realistic!


----------



## remylass

Loving the roof and the place where you put flowers (weeds) sticking out. Very nice job!


----------



## kprimm

Very nice work, love the roof.


----------



## scareme

This is awesome. I am so jealous. I covet your mausoleum. If I ever get one I want one just like yours. Especially the roof.


----------



## niblique71

I agree with everyone else that your roof technique puts it WAY over the top. But that doesn't take anything away from the rest of your project which was done with excellence. Fantastic job.


----------



## pagan

Outstanding work.. I feel a plagiaristic urge coming over me.


----------



## nightrideproductions

Thanks! I love seeing different takes on my work, so please feel free to copy!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

It looks scary and very old. The bars could be 300 years old, the tiles could be older. If you want to make a tutorial feel free. Very nice job.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Outstanding job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Ok, I think I'm going to gush like a schoolgirl.  This is just awesome on so many levels! I love the overall gothic vibe. Your stone walls and windows are great - the paint job and weathering are outstanding. Great rust on the bars - they look hundreds of years old if a day. The skull alcoves with the twigs are a neat accent. The roof really is the icing on the cake though. I had been thinking about trying a slate roof on my mausoleum and was contemplating foam core board but was concerned about waterproofing - I never considered to take the paper layers off. And then warping with a heat gun - Brilliant! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thin foam board is great. It is really hard to cut through the paper so removing it is a good idea.
I used some of that to make adornments for my tombstones...wouldn't have thought to use it for such a large project.

Amazing detail. The aging looks great.


----------



## Diane Rott

I love it. The roof tiles are the BEST. I love how the tiles are put on kind of haphazardly. Great aging on the whole project. Super creativity!


----------



## HauntCast

Sweet! You've inspired me to give mine a face lift.


----------



## Ryan Wern

That thing has tons of character. Great job!


----------



## TNBrad

WOW now this looks great with all the little details>
Mmmuummm.... it is said that "imitation is the best form of flattery"??
I hope you wouldn't mind ;-))


----------



## beelce

Nice work.....................


----------



## BrainSkillet

Absolutely perfect. You have great patience for creating detailed work.


----------



## Rich_K

Looks great! Love the roof tiles idea, just what I needed to expand garage display this year, at a lower price than the pink foam!


----------



## flesh1031

Its so creepy....its awesome! I would probably set up a lawn chair and sit for awhile and watch it.....so cool!


----------



## DoomBuddy

Very nice work


----------



## Fjori

Very cool! I've seen quite a few pictures of different designs and this one looks most like what I would have in mind. Do you have an approximate idea of how long it took you to build something like this? Trying to put together a list of what I want to make and prioritize things. Being a n00b, I'm sure it would take me way longer, but it never hurts to plan for the future, right?


----------



## mys197gt

Love this!!


----------



## kevin242

very cool!


----------



## RavenLunatic

the detail on the roof also is the first thing i noticed and loved. not that the whole thing is great lol. lots of detail. like that you took extra time rusting the bars. and what is any mausoleum without someone to mourn you even if they can't get there as often as they'd like. definitely needed the personal touch the flowers added


----------



## Creep Cringle

Looks Amazing! Great job!


----------



## nightrideproductions

Thanks


----------



## Boomalator

Wow, excellent work. Puts my little mausoleum to shame.


----------



## Joiseygal

Unbelievable skills you have! This is perfect!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Love the gate, great rust job, the shingles are spot on. That is one wonderful prop you made there, right down to the break down and storage. A+


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Man...that's cool!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Still love this build! Will be referencing your shingle method for sure when I get to that stage on my mausoleum. Awesome work!


----------



## colordglass

Nice details.


----------

